# New ways to hang holiday decorations!



## jackskn (Oct 18, 2004)

Garland Grabbers found at www.decktherails.com make decorating for the holidays easier, faster, and more enjoyable.


----------



## jackskn (Oct 18, 2004)

I need a site that carries a huge assortment of holloween decorations that I can use with the garland grabbers, any ideas?


----------

